# Dealing with shingles



## jsk0703 (Feb 20, 2009)

Unfortunately not the roofing kind.  

I went to my doctors yesterday because of what I thought were a bunch of spider bites. Turns out I was diagnosed with shingles. At age 34 I was shocked to hear the news but apparently it's something that can pop up anytime in life once you've had the chicken pox. However it's most common after age 50.

Anyway, I have a large rash on my lower back, right side. With a few blotches about the size of a quarter that go around my hip and near my stomach. Even with the prescription for Tylenol w/codine the pain can be unbearable sometimes. Sometimes itching, sometims burning and most of the time a major muscle ache in my lower back and abdomen. At least now I'm on antibiotics for the next 6 days so hopefully I'll start seeing some improvement in a week.

Hopefully I'm not one of the people that end up with chronic pain for the rest of my life! I think it's 1 in 5 people.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

That stuff is utterly unpredictable, and it can affect people in so many different ways and different parts of their body, and it has nothing to do with fitness or overall health. I had a minor flareup of that stuff some years ago for the first time. I'm 57 now. I had what seemed like hives or something right across my right pectoral part of my chest...about 4" oval following that string of nerves in that area. Oddly it wasn't very painful or troublesome...I have a somewhat high pain threshold...but it kind of scared me when it didn't go away in a few days. The doc looked at it and said, "Ever have the chicken pox?"...and proceded to tell me all about shingles. It's a strange ailment for sure. He told me about all these treatments and such. I told him if it didn't get any worse than what I was experiencing, I wasn't worried about it. He said there's no pattern for frequency or severity, as it affects people in so many different ways. Mine was gone in a month, and I haven't had any flareups since.

I sympathize, as I know the kind that goes around the back is supposed to be more painful and a bigger issue overall. It's downright weird stuff.


----------



## jsk0703 (Feb 20, 2009)

I never even really knew much about it until yesterday. Started bothering me on Monday and seemed to get a little better by Thursday so I didn't think much of it. But when I went to work yesterday morning the more intense pain started. I ended up having to leave work to get checked out.

Surprisingly though it does not bother me if I go ride my bike. In fact it feels so good I almost forget about it. I think the movement of my shirt soothes the itch and since I'm actively using my back muscles the pain goes away. But once I get home, shower and relax the pain comes back with a vengeance as the muscles tighten back up.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

I had shingles last November (age 38) on the left side of my head, face and neck. As with your case, completely out of the blue and unexpected. The only saving grace in my situation was that I was getting a couple of weird sensations on that side of my a couple of days prior to the first spots appearing, and had been to a doctor. The last thing he said to me, almost as an afterthough as I was walking out of the examination room, was to watch for any spots as that would mean it was probably shingles. 

I had my first spots when I woke up two days later, and was on a course of antivirals within 4 hours afterwards. The early diagnosis and response probably helped to keep it in check, and I was basically done with it in about 1 week. However, I suspect I was still a bit "off" for weeks or perhaps even months. Not anything really obvious, but just perhaps feeling only 95%, if that helps describe it. I have no residual pain, but do still have a bit of sensitivity on the affected left side from the neck up (more on some days than others), and have no idea whether that will ever completely go away.

Hope for the best, but be ready for the worst I suppose. From this thread hopefully you have some anecdotal information that it is possible to have a very positive outcome. Good luck.


----------



## jsk0703 (Feb 20, 2009)

You are fortunate to have caught onto the symptoms so quickly. I had that same sensation on my back but didn't think anything of it. This time of year I get allergies and dry skin. I just assumed it was no big deal. Turns out that is usually the first sign of shingles. I've read some stories of serious problems if they get around your eye and in that respect I'm glad mine are nowhere near my face. 

Wouldn't wish this on anyone that's for sure! And I'm doing my best to make sure my wife doesn't get it or that my kids don't get the chicken pox from it.


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

I had a flare up several years ago. I think I was 35 at the time. A little acyclovir and the rash and pain was gone in a week. So far it's never come back, but I remember being suprised by the outbreak also. Supposedly the immune system is weakened when it happens... I was overtrained at the time, but that's the only factor I could figure.


----------



## jsk0703 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am trying to figure out what the trigger could have been. It seems coincidental but I was at another doctors office on Monday to get a electrocardiogram. I have been wondering if there is any chance I could have contraced it from laying shirtless on the table while having that test. I think that might grasping for straws though.

Overall I am in good health. I eat clean, workout 5-6 days per week and have been losing weight for the past year. But I think the source might very well be the stress that I've been dealing with lately. We've had 2 rounds of layoffs at work and of course I can't help but fear I may be in the next round if the axe falls again.


----------



## PoorBehavior (Sep 1, 2005)

jsk0703 said:


> I am trying to figure out what the trigger could have been. It seems coincidental but I was at another doctors office on Monday to get a electrocardiogram. I have been wondering if there is any chance I could have contraced it from laying shirtless on the table while having that test. I think that might grasping for straws though.
> 
> Overall I am in good health. I eat clean, workout 5-6 days per week and have been losing weight for the past year. But I think the source might very well be the stress that I've been dealing with lately. We've had 2 rounds of layoffs at work and of course I can't help but fear I may be in the next round if the axe falls again.


I don't think you can just contract it. If you had chicken pocks you already had it, period. Many things in medicine are as of yet unexplained and this is one of those things you will never be able to nail down as to why it hit when it did. I got them when I just turned thirty. Painful as hell and awkward because I had them in my crotch and hip area and durring the trip to the doctor I had two pretty hot female doctors on their knees examining my shingles. It was so close to a good fantasy except for the rash and the pain. Lasted a couple of weeks and has not yet returned, 39 now.


----------



## PatMcF79 (May 23, 2008)

jsk0703 said:


> I am trying to figure out what the trigger could have been. It seems coincidental but I was at another doctors office on Monday to get a electrocardiogram. I have been wondering if there is any chance I could have contraced it from laying shirtless on the table while having that test. I think that might grasping for straws though.
> 
> Overall I am in good health. I eat clean, workout 5-6 days per week and have been losing weight for the past year. But I think the source might very well be the stress that I've been dealing with lately. We've had 2 rounds of layoffs at work and of course I can't help but fear I may be in the next round if the axe falls again.


I had shingles 2 years ago when i was 27. If you had chicken pox you can not contract shingles from someone else. You can only get shingles if you have had chicken pox because shingles is the chicken pox (herpies zoster virus). Once you get chicken pox the virus goes dorment in your body and when you get older it may or may not resurface as shingles. It is really unkown what causes shingles to break out on people who have had chicken pox. Some think it can be due to stress or a low immune system. When you break out in shingles it is important to avoid pregnant women or persons who have not had chicken pox because they could contract chicken pox from your shingles outbreak. And since you have had chicken pox, the virus stays in your body for your life time creating the possiblity of future shingles outbreaks. Welcome to the club


----------



## Jhanney (Apr 9, 2008)

shingles in chinese is called the "snake". The story is when the head meets the tail, u die.
i had mine around my neck when i was 30. under my chin till it reach my ear. the doc said good thing i spotted it early before it went into my ear. it could cause deafness as well. in older times from what i was told in China, if the infection spread say, around ur neck or around the waist, high percentage of time, most people die from it. modern medicine can stop its infection. so people be a little careful when dealing with shingles.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

jsk0703 said:


> Unfortunately not the roofing kind.
> 
> I went to my doctors yesterday because of what I thought were a bunch of spider bites. Turns out I was diagnosed with shingles. At age 34 I was shocked to hear the news but apparently it's something that can pop up anytime in life once you've had the chicken pox. However it's most common after age 50.
> 
> ...


"Shingles" is not bacterial. You were prescribed antivirals, either Zovirax, Valtrex, or Famvir because Shingles is caused by the Varicella Zoster Virus.


----------



## haaki (Sep 15, 2008)

*yes it is viral*

the polite term is Varicella Zoster but it is a Herpes virus. It sits dormant in your spinal column until something triggers it (stress, bad diet, stressed imune system) where it will travel out your neural paths to the skin.
basically you have to ride it out, try to stay healthy and take a drug like Zovirax


----------



## jsk0703 (Feb 20, 2009)

I just finished up my antiviral (Famvir) today. It's only been a week but I am pretty much back to normal. I still have some signs of the rash but it's dried up and healing. Mostly feels like itchy sunburn now.


----------



## ecoast (Nov 7, 2008)

had shingles in my late 30's; as op states, felt like something trying to get out from under my skin.

I had done a yacht delivery to Bermuda; rough trip, then diving, then drinking to all hours-by the end of the week on the flight home I was SHOT, and my right side/rear of my neck was feeling 'tingly'....when it got bad it was a very strange feeling.


----------



## Cino (Oct 31, 2007)

Some pattern here. I had it in my 30s too. Thought it was a really bad case of poison ivy. Saw the doc who immediately identified it as shingles. Just had to ride it out. R side of my head, face, scalp. Had minor numbness and occasional itch at the site for years afterword. Still a little numb but not really noticeable.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

nOOky said:


> ...A little acyclovir and the rash and pain was gone in a week. So far it's never come back, but I remember being suprised by the outbreak also. Supposedly the immune system is weakened when it happens... I was overtrained at the time, but that's the only factor I could figure.


Yes, Acyclovir works great on Chicken Pox, Shingles, and Herpes. OP said he was on antibiotics, which do nothing for a virus such as this. I had Chicken Pox when I was like 12 or so (and remember it as very bad body hurt everywhere, itching like crazy all over my body, little fever....just felt like ****), a freind had it when he was 30 something and it was pretty hard on him.



jsk0703 said:


> I am trying to figure out what the trigger could have been. It seems coincidental but I was at another doctors office on Monday to get a electrocardiogram. I have been wondering if there is any chance I could have contraced it from laying shirtless on the table while having that test. I think that might grasping for straws though.
> 
> Overall I am in good health. I eat clean, workout 5-6 days per week and have been losing weight for the past year. But I think the source might very well be the stress that I've been dealing with lately. We've had 2 rounds of layoffs at work and of course I can't help but fear I may be in the next round if the axe falls again.


No not contracted just from laying on exam table.....for most people stress and lack of proper sleep seem to be a trigger for Shingles (fancy name for recurrence of Chicken Pox), Herpes and most illnesses. When I was a child, my mother took me over to play with the infected neighbors so that I could get it and be done with it....didn't work! LOL Although it went around most of the neighborhood that year. Took a couple times of being exposed to Chicken Pox before I finally got it. 



PatMcF79 said:


> ...If you had chicken pox you can not contract shingles from someone else. You can only get shingles if you have had chicken pox because shingles is the chicken pox (* ...correction....Varicella Zoster virus)*. Once you get chicken pox the virus goes dormant in your body and when you get older it may or may not resurface as shingles. It is really unknown what causes shingles to break out on people who have had chicken pox. Some think it can be due to stress or a low immune system. When you break out in shingles it is important to avoid pregnant women or persons who have not had chicken pox because they could contract chicken pox from your shingles outbreak. And since you have had chicken pox, the virus stays in your body for your life time creating the possiblity of future shingles outbreaks. Welcome to the club


Almost...edited it for ya.



Jerk_Chicken said:


> "Shingles" is not bacterial. You were prescribed antivirals, either Zovirax, Valtrex, or Famvir because Shingles is caused by the Varicella Zoster Virus.


X2


----------



## LaMar (Jun 1, 2007)

jsk0703 said:


> I just finished up my antiviral (Famvir) today. It's only been a week but I am pretty much back to normal. I still have some signs of the rash but it's dried up and healing. Mostly feels like itchy sunburn now.


I just did a search on Shingles and found your post today. I'm also 34 and was diagnosed with shingles yesterday. I was totally frustrated to get it thinking only older people deal with stuff like this. The doctor thought maybe it was stress and all the training I'm doing that caused my immune system to go down allowing me to get it. He prescribed me acyclovir and I'm hoping it helps.

I'm glad to see you are feeling better. Gives me some hope.


----------



## hkmeup (Dec 30, 2006)

Hello all, 
I too did a search and came up with this thread. Had some weird numbness around the left side of my head on Friday, followed by a small red spot on the forehead and some tingling above the eyebrow area on Saturday. Went to urgent care on Sunday morning as the tingling started to advance. Diagnosed with shingles and started up on Valtrex (3 times per day). Off to the opthamologist today since it's close to the eye area. 

Actually feel OK aside from the itching in the face area. Realize the blistering phase is still to come, though. My question, did you guys and gals rest completely when you had shingles or did you get light exercise. Doc said light exercise was OK and might even have some benefits (stress for this condition is bad and exercise fights stress). Also, did you guys and gals take time off of work? If so, how long. Thanks in advance.


----------



## PatMcF79 (May 23, 2008)

I would say it probably depends person to person as far as excercise goes. Mine hurt so effing bad that there was a day or two where I didnt want to wear a shirt. It felt like my shoulder and left arm was on fire. At one point I took a day off as so I didn't have to move. Although I didn't really blister to bad. I developed a small rash but it didn't seem to form many blisters. Maybe the vicoden made me not realize they were there? 

I remember going to the pharmacy to get my meds. I went straight to CVS after the docs to drop my prescriptions off. I hdidn't really have an idea what Valtrex was and when I got home google told me it is also used to clear up genital herpes. So I'm like "great"...and go back to pick up my meds. I pull up to the CVS drive through and the pharmacist is slammin cute. Talk about embarrasing.... picking up herpe meds from a cutie. Atleast it was the meds I was getting from her. Im sure she's used to handing out all kinds of stuff... I also picked up pain meds so I guess in her eyes I could have appeared to be a fun guy?! haha.


----------



## clarkenstein (Mar 8, 2006)

i had it a while ago in my mid-20s - on my right side around my waist - i blistered up real bad. i didn't exercise while i had it, i did go to work (the job required a lot of lifting, i just wore a very loose shirt and made out well) and lived. 

i figured i needed the rest (since it probably came on from me burning the candle at both ends, in the middle, and slightly to the left and right), so i didn't do any riding. also, if i fell on my side, i could only imagine the pain i would have been in.


----------



## hkmeup (Dec 30, 2006)

Went to a different eye doc today (Tues.). First eye doc wasn't too pleased with so wanted a second opinion. Said I had a very slight sign of shingles on the white part of the eye (a common occurance) but not the cornea (developments on the cornea are not good). Gave me some corticosteriod drops to ease discomfort. Wants to see me again on Thursday just to make sure everything is healing properly. 

Will be going for an easy road spin tomorrow just to get the blood flowing and relax my mind. Interestingly the doc told me not to wear a helmet for the time being since it can aggravate the forehead rash. Body feels good aside from headaches and some not too bad itching.


----------



## MyMilkExpired (Nov 1, 2010)

You know reading this makes me wonder why I took the Chicken Pox vaccine. I never got CP as a child and my family doctor recommended i get the vaccine. Ugh, hope all you guys are doing better!


----------



## Bretridesbikes (7 mo ago)

I get it. Shingles can be rough. I’ve been dealing with them for about 12 years. I’m 53 now. Get them on forehead, scalp, brow mostly. Excessive concentrations of high L-Arginine foods trigger the majority of the outbreaks for many. Me included. When balance of L-Arginine exceeds L-Lysine blood levels, a flare up can be triggered. This goes for all other herpes family viruses too. For me, excessive pea protein and/or oat drinks/bars, chocolate, nuts and seeds, and too much processed foods and chronic dehydration. Daily L-Lysine supplementation can help keep lysine levels higher (always with lysine rich foods like beans). It’s not 100% effective but undoubtedly has helped lesson the reoccurrence of flair ups. And the key with antivirals is to start taking them as soon as you feel something not waiting until you see something as well as start doubling up on the lysine supplementation. This can stunt the flair up dramatically. Hope this help someone. Peace and paint up 🙌


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I contracted chickenpox in my mid 40's! (never had it as a kid). My symptoms were awful... at the time I looked like a monster.
I got my Shingix vaccines at 58 to prevent shingles. My arm was sore at the injection site for a few days but no other side effects. 
I work in a long term care facility and have seen the effects of shingles especially the long term effects on this patient population


----------



## Bretridesbikes (7 mo ago)

cyclelicious said:


> I contracted chickenpox in my mid 40's! (never had it as a kid). My symptoms were awful... at the time I looked like a monster.
> I got my Shingix vaccines at 58 to prevent shingles. My arm was sore at the injection site for a few days but no other side effects.
> I work in a long term care facility and have seen the effects of shingles especially the long term effects on this patient population


After reading up on Shingrix vaccine, I had decided to go ahead and get it once this bout I’m currently dealing with is over. Shingrix is dead virus vaccine with a +90% success rate where as the latter vaccine was a live active virus vaccine (no thanks!) and only sub par 29% success rate. Have to had a shingles flair up since getting the Shingrix?


----------



## hkmeup (Dec 30, 2006)

Can't believe I last posted on this topic in 2010. I was 49 then, and was finally removed from my low dose eye steroid/ antiviral regiment at the age of 60. The reason I was on meds for so long was that unfortunately, my eye shingles ended up in the eye stroma, a deeper layer of the cornea. When it originally occurred I was on a year long roller coaster ride of on/off steroid use to control the inflammation without raising my eye pressure too much. After that I was put on a vanishingly low dose prescription to ensure things remained in check.

Interestingly, if you do get eye shingles, it is often recommended to not get the shingles vaccination for quite some time following recovery. Some medical studies have revealed that the vaccination can often "wake up" the virus in eye shingles patients. Many family doctors do not know this...another reason that being your own health advocate is often times a good thing.

I tell my friends now that if you ever feel any strange sensations on the skin, especially with tingling, watch out for any skin spots/ abnormalities. If you notice anything get to urgent care right away for some antivirals (they work best when used within 3 days of symptoms onset). Also, anytime you get shingles in the face, it is recommended to schedule an appointment with an ophthalmologist as soon as possible to make certain it is not in the eye itself. I do know several friends/acquaintances who have had shingles in various degrees of severity and all eventually recovered with no further complications. You just have to remain positive and patient with this illness.


----------



## Bretridesbikes (7 mo ago)

Incredible story. Glad to hear you’re finally off the meds. 
I have had some eye pressure with this bout of shingles but visible shingles is on my brow and just below my non-receded hairline. I’m 8 days in and almost fully recovered. Looking forward to getting the Shingrix vaccine in a few weeks.

Interestingly enough, I’ve had what I believed to be hsv1 for most of my life, now 53, and just discovered after taking with someone withabout hsv1 that they do NOT get the immense head pressure and side of face sensitivity when they feel a fever blister coming on. Just tingling. Almost every time it’s not just tingling for me but full on side of face and head pain. I’m wondering ifI’ve not been dealing with shingles this entire time and not hsv1.


----------

